# "Before I grow too old..."



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely wonderful!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

would someone pass the tissue....


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

This reminds me of my mother's favorite song to play on the piano:
"When I grow too old to dream, I'll have you to remember, when I grow too old to dream, this kiss will live in my heart. So kiss me my dear, and so let us part, for when I grow too old to dream, this kiss will live in my heart". Kind of reminds me of the kisses my avatar golden angel, Sandy, would give me.
beth, moose and angel

p.s. not quite the right lyrics, after i googled it, but the way i remember my mother singing it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I cried over Finn when Bogey'sMom shared that. It is so good.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

So beautiful! Thanks to Tippy for finding the author. He deserves all the praise.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, my, just beautiful and so true.


----------

